# Water clarity



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well Captain Crash, if it's a newly-set up tank, within a few weeks or so, it's probably a normal occurence - "new tank syndrome" - it will likely dissipate with time as the tank ages & matures. Meantime though, you may want to consider adding a bag of Seachem Purigen to your filter - this can work wonders clarifying water - and in just a few days too.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Post another picture after a week. What's your substrate and filter? What plants are those?


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

The tank was set-up about 6-7 weeks ago. The substrate is gravel purchased from pet-smart (Thoroughly rinsed) the filter is Quiet Flow 30 Power Filter. (Aqueon, came with the tank as a full kit).

The plants are:
1 water sprite
1 anubias
2 Java ferns

Thanks for the fast replies.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have some luck with water clarifier solution.


----------



## Probe (Jul 7, 2011)

I am also new here and only set up my two small tanks two months ago. I also had same problem in my 10g tank around the third week. Basically I did a 30%-40% water change almost every 1 or 2 days. The problem last one week and suddenly the water was cleared. I have no idea what happened but it was cleared in one day... After that the water remains clear.


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be trying the Seachem Purigen in my filter, and if that doesn't work I am probably going to be doing some water changes and using distilled water from the grocery store and see how that works.
Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I wouldn't use distilled water. That's going to seriously change your water parameters, make your water softer, and be bad for your fish- especially your livebearers.

I suspect it's either green water or a bacteria bloom.

How long are your tank lights on each day? Is the tank near a window/does it get any direct sunlight?

Have you made any big changes in the tank recently (added fish, cleaned or changed a filter, etc)?

Would you double check your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings and post those?


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> I wouldn't use distilled water. That's going to seriously change your water parameters, make your water softer, and be bad for your fish- especially your livebearers.
> 
> 
> I suspect it's either green water or a bacteria bloom.
> ...


Noted about the distilled water, ty 

I changed my filter yesterday, but the tank has looked like this since it was filled. I thought it would clear up thru the filter after a few days and it hasn't gotten better or worse and my fish appear to be fine, eating fine, active, non aggressive, colorations look fine. I actually thought it might be a light issue and bought a new light as well but it looks the same (Not a total waste tho still a better light) I did have a piece of hornwart in the tank that died after a few weeks tho.

My tank lights are on anywhere from 8-10 hours a day. It doesn't get direct sunlight, only ambient light from the curtains being opened.

I use test strips that give me colors to match for my ammonia, nitrates and nitrites levels.(imma noob I know) They all test well within the normal range, but as for actual numbers I would have to get a different test kit.
http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=16600
Link is for illustration purposes only. Never shopped there.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I think just about everyone has had that issue at some point. Just keep up with regular 20% or so weekly water changes using a consistent water source. Eventually things will settle down. Sometimes it can take a few months. As soon as your cycle completes, if you don't add a bunch of fish, your water should clear up shortly afterward. 

As far as changing your filter...do you mean you swap out the cartridge for a brand new one?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

My tank was slightly cloudy about the same point as yours and it wasn't going away so I used a water clarifier to speed it up and within 5 min the tank was crystal clear and hasn't been cloudy since (4 weeks later) so something was staying suspended in the water and once I got it out all was fine.

Len


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

bpb said:


> As far as changing your filter...do you mean you swap out the cartridge for a brand new one?


yes 

Ty again for all the tips and advice. It's nice to see so many helpful ppl!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally don't trust those test strips in the least.

I think this is most likely a bacteria bloom triggered by the ammonia/nitrite spike as your tank and now also new filter cycle.

I'd do big daily water changes (30-50% plus) till you can get some drop test kits to be sure what's going on with your water quality.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends on the cartridge but they should last at least 2 months or longer.
If it starts to look cruddy (obvious chunks of gunk, not just brown) between changes rinse it in a bucket of old tank water. 

Never change it at the same time you do a water change.

The filter cartridge is home to tons of beneficial bacteria. 

The replacement schedule on the box is because the company want to make money. There are some cartridges I have used some cartridges (white pouch of filter fabric with grid that goes inside along with carbon) that fell apart after about a month , but I have had others (blue fabric with black plastic backing with carbon inside) that would last at least 4 months

Tank is only setup for 6-8 weeks and you just replaced the filter media so most likely the haze is a bacterial bloom and will go away once the beneficial bacteria has recovered.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Lauralee is correct, that cloudiness is from your nitrogen cycle starting over from replacing your filters. Kamikaze is also absolutely right. That is why I asked if you were replacing the whole cartridge. Since most hang on back power filters use carbon filled cartridges, you would be best to not bother refilling those,and instead, spend a few bucks on a big bag of marineland blue and white filter floss. It's very easy to find and works better than the carbon filled things. That carbon is only good for a VERY short period of time, then it stops absorbing and just wastes space. Get some filter floss, cut it to shape, and just use that. The instructions on the box of the cartridges will only guarantee you spending tons of money, and never having a stable tank. Best of luck!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

bpb said:


> Lauralee is correct, that cloudiness is from your nitrogen cycle starting over from replacing your filters. Kamikaze is also absolutely right. That is why I asked if you were replacing the whole cartridge. Since most hang on back power filters use carbon filled cartridges, you would be best to not bother refilling those,and instead, spend a few bucks on a big bag of marineland blue and white filter floss. It's very easy to find and works better than the carbon filled things. That carbon is only good for a VERY short period of time, then it stops absorbing and just wastes space. Get some filter floss, cut it to shape, and just use that. The instructions on the box of the cartridges will only guarantee you spending tons of money, and never having a stable tank. Best of luck!


excellent advice on the filter floss. when it gets cruddy, just squeeze it out in bucket of old tank water.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

kamikazi said:


> excellent advice on the filter floss. when it gets cruddy, just squeeze it out in bucket of old tank water.


 
roud::icon_excl

I even use these in my canister filters ... cut to fit and Bob's your Uncle.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

I use pillow stuffing, dollar store sponges, and Eheim bio substrate stuff in my HOB filters. You don't need to spend big money and I replace almost never! Just take it out and rinse in old tank water.
If you do end up using SEACHEM PURIGEN you will see results in less than a day! (It cleared up my tank of tannins in 6 hours.) Make sure to buy "THE BAG" or you will have a nice mess in your tank. Also when you recharge the PURIGEN use only pure bleach, nothing with a scent or anything else in it.
This problem is solved!


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ty you again all I will follow the advice given and post new pics soon!


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a heads up. I started with the least exspensive method first and performed a 40% water change and the following day the water is already more clear. A picture from my phone probably won"t do it justice. But it is working I will be making some of the other changes mentioned when payday rolls around to start having a more stable and consistant tank. Ty again all!

Sent from my BlackBerry 8530 using Tapatalk


----------



## msharper (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds good. Let's see a pic!


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am adding a new pic but it really doesn't show how much more clear it is. But it is definitely looking a lot better. Thanks for all the help and through reading all the forums I am learning more everyday. I think I could give up WoW, for this new hobby! lol


----------



## miko64 (Jul 25, 2011)

hello guys

i have a 90 gallon tank 
the filter is marinland 360
8 gourami ,1 ruberlip pleco and 3 cory

i stted up my thank about 6 weeks ago, and i have the same problem as captaincrash 32
the only difference is his water cleaned up but mine`s not yet

i did everything, i used seachem purigen,also seachem water clarifier, my original light was blue, i changed it to 48" t8 powerglo i changed everything inside the canister filter to a new one 
also every two day i`m changing the water 40%
but nothing is working ,first water was brown ,and now its green,i can hardly see the fishes inside
is the lighting have a time?cuz my light is always on and i never turn it off,is that wrong?

i only have one small plant and some maple leaf rock
i tried everything and spent a lot of $ but no luck ,i`m so desperate and thinking to give up
i`ll wait one more week to see what`ll hapen
any advice will help me

oh i forget to mention that all the fishes are healty and fine
miko


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, sounds like you have a green water (algae) problem. I'd turn off your lights entirely for 3 days, keep doing water changes, and when you turn them back on, only run them for 6 hours a day until the tank finally clears up.

You might also need to check your Purigen to see if it needs regenerating. Sounds like your tank was producing tons of tannins, so it may be exhausted already.


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miko64,

I certainly wouldn't give up on the tank! These folks here really know their stuff and have helped me quite a bit.

That's a considerable size bigger than my tank (I wish I had space for one that big!) and will probably take longer to clear out (depending on your filter and all that jazz)

I am still new to aquariums and of limited help but the more I read on here, the more I see great advice, follow lauraleellbp's (And others) advice and give it a bit of time and I am sure you won't regret it!


----------



## miko64 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanx for the advice
i`ll turn off the light for 3 day and wait to see what will happen.

but should i live the tanks and fishes in dark at night time?without light?


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I would go for as much total darkness as possible. Some people will even wrap towels and such around their tanks to avoid any room light. It will be ugly for a few days but worth it. I did a 5 day black out that completely killed a bad brush algae outbreak which is one of the nastier and hard to remove algae. It is frustrating at first, but don't spend any more money on clarifiers and just let things run their course and it will clear up. Once your filter is mature and the tank reaches homeostasis, low tech can virtually maintenance and cost free after setup. Green water=blackout. Cloudy water=leave it alone, water changes once a week and no filter maintenance. Those solutions should work.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

My thoughts.. you probably do not need to run your lights for that long a period with the plants you currently have in the tank. 18k is way up there on the scale, not sure if that is the best choice since we normally stick with 6-7k but if the plants look like they are ok then I would certainly not mess with it, in the long term though I do not think 18k is a good idea so when you change out the bulb in six months consider using a different bulb. 

I noticed you are using black gravel, even though you thoroughly washed it, remember any aquarium gravel you buy at the store unless it is stated as natural stone is painted in some way so that black will tend to leech its color into the water so that haze may very well be the gravel losing some of that color. My sister insisted on puke blue and orange sub for her 10 gallon tank and she constantly complained the water was cloudy within minutes of a water change and I told her over and over it was the sub. She finally relented and the problem was solved. Yes, it can be a bacterial bloom as the tank adjusts but if it persists consider the sub as a culprit. If you have any leftover, put some into a clear glass after washing it and watch how it reacts in a plain glass with no other variables. Rather than using a bunch of unnecessary water clarifiers and other chemicals you may find the easiest solution is the most obvious. I do recommend Purigen though as it works wonders and filter floss in your filter can work wonders as well but if it is the gravel leeching the black you will never get past the cloudiness, at least not short term.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

miko64 said:


> but should i live the tanks and fishes in dark at night time?without light?


Yes.

Plants need darkness to complete the photosynthetic cycle. If they are in light ALL the time it will cause problems for them.

Fish also need a regular night and day cycle.

Most people keep the lights on for 8-10 hours a day on average.


----------



## miko64 (Jul 25, 2011)

yes captain my tank is big size, but my canister filter is also big size

and woww it`s only the first day when i turned the light off and i already can see a small difference in water clarity,i hope soon it`ll clear up

thanx laurali for youre advice,wish i found this website long time ago,so at last i could avoid the expences i wasted,also the effort i wasted to clear my water

it`s like you said, the green water should be algae
hope tommorrow it`ll be much better


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Update*

Well I wanted to update this thread and let everyone know I carefully followed advice given but I did a 30-40% water change and I had a spike somehwhere and lost all but one fish and my watersprite suffered quite a bit but recovered.

Now the tank is crystal clear, I put some more anubis and water sprite and some really bad looking java fern, along with a few more fish. I had hopes it would recover when I brought it home from the lfs, but it has gotten worse. I also added some rocks.

I srsly need to rescape the tank as the plants didn't fit the layout I had in my head, but I fear moving them at this point, I consider myself lucky to have a clear, healthy tank.

This picture doesn't do the tank any justice but it's is like looking thru a crystal clean window. 

Thanks for the sound advice!


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

If you just let that Wisteria and water sprite grow, and leave things alone for a bit, they will end up dominating your tank. Good or bad it will likely happen. I personally like how that looks so i would go for it. I started with the same amount you have in a similarly sized bare looking tank, and in 3 months time it is nearly filling the tank completely. As long as you have some root tabs under them, and your lighting is strong they will easily quadruple in size. Just give a little time for a good root system to develop.


----------



## captaincrash32 (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah I have decided to just leave it alone for now and enjoy my tank for a while.


----------

